# ALFA pistol performance update?



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

Hey there,

Anyone have any performance updates on their alfa pistols? 

-Kristie


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I sent mine in on the 3rd of November to be worked on under warantee. It wasn't back to me by the time I left for my winter trip the 5th of January. It was waiting for me when I returned the 3rd of April. I've been using it steadily since then and it's been working. I think a hole or two is a little fouled as it's easier to put new primers in some holes than others. It cocks, fires, and ejects like it's supposed to.

I had a replacement Alpha on my winter trip. Although I didn't use it as much as when I'm training with a group, it functioned flawlessly for the 3 months I used it.


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

Howard what brand of primers do you use? We had the same problem with CCI primers, our supplier ran out and we had to buy Winchester primers. Since switching over to the Winchester primer there has been no issues. They load and remove in all cylinders easily. Was not the case with CCI.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I think I was using CCi. I just bought a brick of Remington and it's working fine.


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Mar 4, 2006)

Good results with no problems thus far, using winchester primers.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

I've used both Remington and CCI. The primer doesn't seem to be the difference in our's, I don't think? Each of my guns has had a problem where the cylinder gets misaligned and won't close properly.

We use our's pretty much daily. Have probably put maybe 2000 rounds through each?? I don't know, I'm guessing based on how many primers I buy....

-K


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

*alpha*

MIne has been perfect I use winchester and cheddite primers .


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Jan 3, 2003)

Mine works is 8 months old and works fine too.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Kristie Wilder said:


> I've used both Remington and CCI. The primer doesn't seem to be the difference in our's, I don't think? Each of my guns has had a problem where the cylinder gets misaligned and won't close properly.
> 
> We use our's pretty much daily. Have probably put maybe 2000 rounds through each?? I don't know, I'm guessing based on how many primers I buy....
> 
> -K


Kristie, that sounds like what happened to mine at about half a brick of shooting. I sent it back under warantee and it's been fine for another half a brick of primers. I think it's fixed.

Did you get yours fixed?


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Does any one have any further information on this pistol. I am about to pull the trigger on one but I want to make sure the quality is there brfore I spend the money.

Dave


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

The alpha will work fine, as long as you shoot CCI 22 short crimps.

It will not work well with other loads.

IMHO, it is worth the effort to find a NEF pistol.


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

Our 209 is great as long as we don't use CCI 209 primers. Last three bricks have been winchester 209w primers and haven't had a single problem.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

The one I had that broke, broke again. :evil: I haven't sent it in yet but got the paperwork to do so. Zinger Winger said there was a batch with a soft pin in the triger assembly. Evidently they put a soft pin in to replace the pin that origionally broke. It worked for about two months of use and half a brick of primers.

I have a replacement I got from TBI. It hasn't gotten as much use as my origional one but it hasn't misfired or screwed up one time either.


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

*Alfa*

I don't own one, but I do train with one-- PIA 

Dan


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I've shot a brick(1,000 rounds) of Win209's in my Alfa. So far, so good. I keep mine lubed and clean the cycinders with the little brush that it comes with. I like better than my NEF 22's. I like the fact that it is loud and reloads a heck of a lot easier than the NEF's.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

Still happy with ours


----------

